# Welding wire E71T-GS vs E71T-11



## SmithDoor (Aug 14, 2016)

Witch wire do you use for your 120 volt welder (Gas-Less)



For information see page 59 and 60 or see Attach file

http://www.lincolnelectric.com/asse...d-Innershield-InnershieldNR-211-MP/c32400.pdf 

View attachment Lincon wire.pdf


----------



## Nick Hulme (Aug 17, 2016)

If the MIG wire being offered for mild steel doesn't have one or more of Lloyds, Bureau of Shipping etc. ratings I don't touch it, big names only for me so there's usually a long list of standards which it meets.


----------



## John S (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't weld ships but I do use a lot of wire so for me it's who does the best deal on the best quantity.
Can't answer the poll as I only use normal wire, not gassless, and only in 15kg reels so at these sizes you tend to get quality.

Put it this way, never had to throw a reel away because I couldn't get on with it.


----------

